
Proposal for New RGI Emoji Sequences: Washing Hands - matthewmayer
https://lemiwashmyhands.org/proposal
======
matthewmayer
While a regular emoji could take years to get approved, vendors are free to
implement ZWJ sequences. We've had some tentative interest from Facebook,
Twitter and Whatsapp already.

------
louise67
A simple and useful reminder tool at this difficult time. Thank you Matt and
Lemi

------
tushar1233
really great handwash campaign by matt #LemiWashMyhands
[https://lemiwashmyhands.org/](https://lemiwashmyhands.org/)

